# VERY underated spiders ;]



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think this species gets quite the attention it deserves..
Absolutely beautiful spiders!After molting they sport an awesome jet black coloration.
Here's a newly molted _Chilobrachys dyscolus _female enjoying a dubia male

























thanks for looking!
-Chris


----------



## blix (Jun 14, 2009)

The color is amazing. Almost dark blue in the last picture, or is that because of the light?

How big is it, and how's the temperament? :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!These spiders can be heavily defensive if disturbed.Often holding a threat posture for long periods of time.I've also seen them stridulate on several occasions.This is a large female close to I would guess 6.5-7" legspan.In person they truly look jet black!
-Chris


----------



## seanbond (Jun 14, 2009)

u gotta a male for er?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2009)

Not one that is ready Sean but if all go's well in about a years time we might see some CB dyscolus produced here ;]


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I think I like it, very pretty, 
that is all I need to get in to nudder genus  
I just dont have enough spiderz


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful spider for sure!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 14, 2009)

My Coremiocnemis sp "Malaysian Blackvelvet" adult female just molted the other day and she is the same way. JET JET JET velvety dark black lol. Nice pics and nice spider!


----------



## seanbond (Jun 14, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> My Coremiocnemis sp "Malaysian Blackvelvet" adult female just molted the other day and she is the same way. JET JET JET velvety dark black lol. Nice pics and nice spider!


wurs the pik?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 15, 2009)

seanbond said:


> wurs the pik?


This isn't my thread but...*running for camera*...


----------



## syndicate (Jun 15, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> My Coremiocnemis sp "Malaysian Blackvelvet" adult female just molted the other day and she is the same way. JET JET JET velvety dark black lol. Nice pics and nice spider!


Thanks!I have a nice group of those I will have to let you know when some males mature ;]


----------



## CodeWilster (Jun 15, 2009)

If you don't mind Chris I am going to post a couple pics! These are the best ones I could get seanbond, she was NOT happy to see me as usual.













And yeah Chris I would love to use a male but unfortunately mine has the "hernia"/"blister" things typical of some wildcaught specimens. They are going away but VERY slowly. You can clearly see them on her abdomen in the pic. They are actually less visible when she's fat with food. Maybe once they are gone I could breed her but until then I think I'll hold off


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jun 15, 2009)

Beaufiful Tarantula.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 15, 2009)

Both species shown in this thread look brilliant! Thanks very much for sharing these


----------



## seanbond (Jun 15, 2009)

CodeWilste

kewl sp man! never seen one of those, hopefully that lil itch will clean up for her


----------

